# First AI!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Caroline and I did our first solo AI this morning. :woohoo: I feel pretty good about it. We used our special red doe Liberty Belle and had 1 straw from the 2014 National Champion buck Fixin' To Party. Half of the straw got put in the 3rd ring and the rest was all the way in. It took a good 15 minutes to get all the way in.  Not sure if that was too long or not but I guess we'll find out. 

Now for the 30 day wait!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Woohoo! Nice! Hope she takes!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds promising.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Good luck, hope she takes!:thumb:


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh fun! Crossing my fingers she takes!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

That is awesome!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm hopeful!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh you guys probably did it successfully.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hoping so.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

29 days to go!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations and good luck !


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

:lol: Yep! Just 29 more days. 

Thanks Laura!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

As usual, everybody else's does are coming in heat and mine haven't even thought about it yet. That will be an early one. Good luck!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

ff topicarlin's ready, front legs all stained. 
Finally got his feet done the other day with four of us. He managed to shear off the headpiece from the base.:dance:
Think I need a stand from Richard for him. Those things dent vehicles if you run into one.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yikes. He does sound ready. :shock: Richard's stands are definitely the best around!  I don't have a breeding age buck here right now, so nobody is cycling naturally at my place. Liberty was brought in with a CIDR. Pompous is at Terry's for breeding right now and Sugar will be heading there this weekend at Big Top. If all goes as planned (which seems to be a rare occurrence!) I should be getting 3 sets of December kids.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

28 days!:dance:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Woohoo! :lol:


----------



## SarJMacc (Jun 24, 2015)

BEAUTIFUL animals. Those will be some amazing kids.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Blood test went in the mail yesterday.... ray:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She tested open.  I'm disappointed, but oh well, it was a good experience!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Bummer - sorry about that


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Darn.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Bummer. Has she come into heat?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Not that I know of... but I don't have a buck here other than Dandi's little goofballs, so not sure how obvious a cycle would be. She'll be heading to plan B next week.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If needed, you are always welcome to One Four Richie.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's plan B.  Liberty's with him now. I'm excited about this guy! He's already got 15 show points. These pictures don't do him justice. I saw him today and really really like him.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Are you sharing where he is from??


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

A friend of mine named Rhonda A. from Tenino, WA bred and owns him.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry the AI didn't work  
But good luck with Liberty , her kids are going to be awesome


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh that's great!!! He's beautiful!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I can't wait to see what she has with this buck.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am sorry the AI didn't work  But I have to say, her boyfriend is such a HUNK!!!! Now you'll have to name one of her babies 'Plan B' lol


----------

